# setenv vs export



## BsDjUsTbSd (May 6, 2020)

export export QT_QPA_PLATFORMTHEME=qt5ct && qt5ct. works
but,
setenv export QT_QPA_PLATFORMTHEME=qt5ct && qt5ct. doesn't work (It's totally my fault comrades i know but i need to find it)


----------



## SirDice (May 6, 2020)

export(1) is  for Bourne (and compatible) shells. setenv(1) is for  C (and compatible) shells.

C Shells:
`setenv QT_QPA_PLATFORMTHEME qt5ct`

Bourne Shells:
`export QT_QPA_PLATFORMTHEME=qt5ct`


----------



## BsDjUsTbSd (May 6, 2020)

thanks comrade dice.


----------

